# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > jQuery >  چک کردن مقدار checkbox

## googoli

سلام
چطور می تونم چک کنم که ایا این checkbox تیک خورده است یا خیر ؟

----------


## 2undercover

اینجوری:

$(document).ready(function(){
    $('input:checkbox').change(function(){
        if($(this).is(':checked'))
        {
            alert('Checkbox is checked');
        }
    });
});

----------


## googoli

ممنون از راهنمایی شما 
ولی دوست عزیز این تکه کدی که شما گذاشتی وقتی مقدار چک باکس تغییر می کنه پیغام رو میده 
من می خوام یک سری اطلاعات از بانکم بگیرم اگر مقدار چک باکسم t بود تیک چک باکس خورده بشه

----------


## 2undercover

این چیزی که من توی صورت سوال اصلی دیدم با این چیزی که الان شما می گید که زمین تا آسمون فرق می کنه!

اما برای اینکار باید به وسیله AJAX یک درخواست به سمت سرور بفرستید بعد توی کد های سمت سرور چک کنید که مقدار اون فیلد (فکر می کنم منظور شما توی قسمت اول از چک باکس همون فیلد باشه!) دیتابیس چی هست بعد هم با Jquery با کد زیر می تونید هر چک باکسی رو که بخواید تیک بزنید:

$('input:checkbox').prop('checked', true);

----------


## titiboy2011

سلام
با توجه به این که صفحه من مقدار زیادی تکس باکس داره و وقتی اونا uncheck هستن مقدار خالی رو به دیتا بیس میفرسن چطوری می تونم وقتی چک باکس unchkeck باشه مقدار no رو به دیتا بیس ارسال کنم؟؟؟

----------

